

Health insurance startup Oscar to announce $30 million fundraising round - kirtijthorat
http://gigaom.com/2014/01/08/health-insurance-startup-oscar-to-announce-30-million-fundraising-round/

======
Mz
From this very short piece: _Serving New York City as well as a few other
counties in New York state..._

It is possible this company only serves New York state. It is a quirk of state
law in New York that in order to sell insurance in New York, you have to be
incorporated there. IIRC, it is the only state like that.

(Also, this piece is so short, I am baffled as to why it was even submitted to
HN.)

